# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  31 of the wildest conspiracy theories...

## BgMc31

This may seem as a poke at Zab (it kinda is), but I really interested in knowing what you guys think of all these:

http://www.life.com/image/51970887/i...33572#index/30

----------


## stevey_6t9

hahaha zab invented all of those

----------


## Tigershark

I was gonna post something similar but left it alone. Nice one BgMc31. Everyone should be able to take a little fun.

----------


## Flagg

I can easily see big business and big government having greedy, insideous reasons for banning marijuana. I would definitely say Zionist Jews would like nothing more than utter world domination and I could believe that the Kennedys had Monroe killed.

----------


## Matt

Yeah i believe the Royals had something to do with the killing of Dianna and theres more to the killing of JFK dont believe Oswald had anything to do with it...

----------


## zabster151

allot of those have lots of info to back them. and have really messed up this world but no body cares

----------


## BgMc31

I do believe the government had something to do with MLK's killing. The fact that the government had him listed as "an enemy of the country", and considered him an instigator. I don't think they had him killed, but I think they know who 'actually' killed him. Plus I don't think James Earl Ray acted alone like is claimed.

----------


## MR-FQ320

absolute rubbish - every one of them, conspiracy theories are created by those with too much time on their hands(or minds ), and not wishing to accept the truth.

----------


## zabster151

> absolute rubbish - every one of them, conspiracy theories are created by those with too much time on their hands(or minds ), and not wishing to accept the truth.


lol, this guy.

----------


## JJ78

> lol, this guy.


no doubt, open your eyes, bro

and you live in the UK. Ya'll are one of the largest police states. The UK is like the test site for all of the NWO.

----------

